# 90*45*45



## knocks

Hi everybody,

Here is my new tank, I hope you like it.










Sorry about the quality of the pic!

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## ferris89

That is so pretty!! The picture quality is great!


----------



## gravy9

Beautiful tank, Luis. Excellent work.

Can you please share your specifications of the tank (lighting specs, plants, fetrilization, etc.)?

regards,
Ravi


----------



## knocks

Thanks for the comments!
I forgot the specs sorry!

*Tank:* 90*45*45cm ( 182L) Optiwhite Glass.
*Lighting:* 1x150w HQI NAG ADA (8h day) 2x25w T5 965 Philips (10h day).
*Filtration:* Eheim 1x 2224 1x 2215.
*CO2:* 6kg Bottle; ADA CO2 Attache Regulator;ADA Pollen Glass Beetle 30; ADA Beetle Counter; 2 bubbles per second (non stop).
*Substrate:* ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II; Powersand special M; Bacter 100; Clear super; Tourmaline BC; Penac W; Penac P.
*Fertilizer:* ADA Brighty K; ADA Green Brighty Step 2; TPN; Kno3; Kh2Po4.
*Plants:* Cyperus Helferii; Eleocharis Vivipara; Riccardia sp.; Fissidens fontanus; Bolbitis Heudelotii; Microsorum sp.; Vesicularia montagnei.
*Fish/Shrimps:* Caridina Cf. cantonensis "Crystal Red"; Caridina Japonica; Neocaridina heteropoda var. Red.,
As you can notice the tank dont have fishes yet because I am waiting some Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi.

More pictures!



















Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## fishman9809

absolutely breathtaking


----------



## cah925

Fantastic!


----------



## Rub

Hi Luis,
Super Nice Tank friend!!!!! I love it.

Congratulations

Regards


----------



## Jason Baliban

Very unique!!

I like this one a lot!! Great job!!

jB


----------



## Leonard

Totally wonderfull! I'm speachless


----------



## knocks

Hi,
Thanks for all the comments, its nice to now great aquascapers (Rub and Jason Baliban) like my work, thanks again!
This tank will change in 2009 because initially I take inspiration from one tank of Mr. Amano but now I think he needs a change and my hand one it! Wait for 2009!!!

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## Space Cowboy

Mighty fine my friend i like it alot!!!!


----------



## tetrax

Hello luis, a depurated layout and at a time in the line of Mr.Amano´s Nature Aquarium.

Regards!!


----------



## thief

OMG I never seen such a tank. I'm enlightened by the wild looking but very neat scape! 

Added to my favorites. closer pics please.

what was your scaping material?


----------



## knocks

Thanks again for all the words here, thank you so much Pedro, I am so glad you like my work!

tetrax you will need teach me to do that amazing .gif's you have on your blog , I try comment it but you don't have comment space! Thanks for your words!

Hi thief,
Unfortunate I don't have other pictures but if you want I have that ones a little big, here, here and here
I hope it helps 8-[



> what was your scaping material?


Here you have the picture of the hardscape, the tank was in the middle of the room when I work on it  but I think you can see well!










Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## Jason Baliban

knocks said:


> Hi,
> 
> This tank will change in 2009 because initially I take inspiration from one tank of Mr. Amano ...


Personally i think you executed your layout leaps and bounds better then Amano's!! I love all amanos work, and that one you showed is no exception. However, yours is much more unique and thought out. Its wild and tame all at once, i think its fresh and exceptional.

Hopefully you got some good pictures of it before you changed it

jB


----------



## travis

One of the best new tanks I've seen here on APC in quite some time. Simply fantastic layout and plants. Gorgeous.


----------



## wonword

awesome, any close up shots?

what did you use to hold the wood together at the base? did it effect the pH?


----------



## GmoAndres

Impressive, exceptional, beautifull!!!!!!!!!

Greetings
MonoBarrientos


----------



## chester

Very, very good! The hardscape is a true masterpiece. You also chose the plants perfectly. I would love to see a full frontal shot of the tank!


----------



## knocks

Thanks again for all the coments and compliments here,



> what did you use to hold the wood together at the base? did it effect the pH?


wonword I just use stones because the right wood is just one! About pH, no effect I guess.

I take one picture today, i think is better then other ones, the colours are more real, I hope you like it!










Regards,

Luís


----------



## epicfish

Nice setup!


----------



## Berkley

Hi,
i live this layout!
Could you please upload some closeup-shots and a frontview?
Very nice setup!
It looks clean but at the same time natural.
Regards Timo


----------



## HotSauce

Very clean, natural and relaxing...excellent work!!

Respect
MS


----------



## CuLan

It's a beautiful inspiration. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Nardi

Beautiful Aquascape. Especially I like the Bolbitis heudelotii. Great!! 
What typ of Wood and Stones is it??

I like it 
Greetings Julian


----------



## dawntwister

I would like to know more about the light. It looks like 1 light strip. Did you make it, how?


----------



## matt1045

I love the island look. Very cool with no rim and open top.


----------



## Mark1

Very nice tank and layout, first seeing it, I thought by myself, I know that tank 

http://akuatic.no.sapo.pt/Nature Aquarium Gallery/e5.html

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## knocks

Thanks again for all the words and compliments here.

Nardi thanks for your words! The wood I think is malasian wood (old black wood) the stones I found them here in my island!

dawntwister thanks for your comment, i dont understand very weel your comment, maybe its my english... Are you asking if the light is DIY?

Mark1 Yes that was my ispiration, I talk about that some posts before, you can check that!


Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## derekp

It looks amazing. I could look at it all day.


----------



## WIgLeS

This layout is very,very nice!Congratulations idea!


----------



## CTD

That tank is cooler than a ten dollar ice cube.


----------



## GrandePippo

This tank made me forget myself. Unbelievable tank! Congratulations! Wonderful work!


----------



## AquaVu

WOWWWW! The best tank I've seen !!!


----------



## Navarro

Muito bonito cara! keep up the good work.
Abraco.
Luis Navarro


----------



## ReefJones

Very Nice! 
Reef


----------



## snuffy

I really like your tank! Fantastic job! I was curious on what you used to hold the wood together. Is it cement? 

Can you take closer pictures of the scape? Would love to see them =)


----------



## vancat

I will add to the mountain of praise.
BEAUTIFUL.
COOL.
PERFECT.
Wow.
Can't wait to see fish added.


----------



## Analog Kid

Luis, perfecto...pero le falta peces!


----------



## NowMed

Your tank is so awesome! my favorite! any new pic's?


----------



## Reca

Very nice job !!!!!!!!!

" Fai moito tempo que non vexo un aqua que me impresione dista maneira, todo un expectaculo para os ollos, neste aqua o alumno supera ao profesor, gran traballo, mellor uso do espacio sen duda algunha, e estoy seguro que gaña na variedade de cores ao natural, unha foto nunca fai xustiza excelente !!!!!!! unha grande inspiración polo menos para min"

Un saudo.


----------



## alper

Good job, beautiful inspiration.


----------



## qpixo

This tank is already captured my attention at the very beginning.

Congratulation! Your tank is awesome and I believe you're very proud of yourself after all that effort. I really like the driftwoods choice and their placements which come out of water surface. I think a it's a great Amano's Inspiration and last but not least I like when it's clean and beautiful! It shows up the tranquility and peaceful world. I just can't get enough to watch it and it's true. 

Do you intend to participate at International Aquascaping Contest ADA 2009?
Btw, Did you get a name for your tank? Where did you buy all those driftwoods?


----------



## jazzlvr123

wow i love this tank! nice work!


----------



## Zapins

What a great tank design!

I'm having difficulty seeing how the wood and the stones come together. It looks like the wood just seamlessly comes out of the rock but obviously it can't! Its really a good job!

Can you post a bigger picture of this picture? Or a close-up picture where the rock and wood join?


----------



## ferris89

that looks like one large chunk of wood, like near the roots where it gets all burly, but only time will tell when we are told ;-)


----------

